# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Ron Paul's End The Fed book cover

## H Roark

We've touched on this in another thread, but I wanted to dedicate this one strictly to this subject.  I am seriously concerned that Ron Paul's earth shattering new book "End The Fed" will cause little more than a tremor simply because of its lack of a well designed book cover.  I've read many say that they are satisfied or that the book cover isn't even issue, because they will be buying the book regardless.  Thats great, but we're Ron Paul supporters and its a given that we're going to purchase this book. 

We've all heard the adage about not judging a book by its cover, but unfortunately alot of people do including myself.  How many times have you wondered around the book store or library and a book cover either caught your attention or repelled you, it happens.  *The current cover is going to hurt sales and limit the reach of our message.*  This is NOT an insignificant issue.

So I am asking that people please contact the publisher and urge them to adopt a new design.  I have already done so, and have offered my services as well.  If you have the means and ability to create a better cover, let them know too!

Here is the e-mail address of the publishing company:  Grand Central Publishing - grandcentralpublishing@hbgusa.com

If you would like to see examples of top notch covers and get an idea of how integral they can be to a book, check out this link to the Book Design Review

----------


## Kludge

Looks good to me. I prefer the solid color on a hardcover anyway, and always remove the book cover right after I get it.

----------


## MRoCkEd

I see where you are coming from, but I like it.

----------


## carmaphob

"Don't judge a book by its cover"  I'm sure that has been said about this but I think people will buy it because of the content or they hear that it kicks ass.

----------


## axiomata

I feel this small edit helps.

----------


## dannno

> I feel this small edit helps.



Yep, much better

----------


## BKV

I agree the cover can be more decievingly attractive just to sell.

But I also see, that mostly political books are preach to choir, I seriously don't know what Dr. Paul is going to write in this book that we don't know already (solutions?)

I never liked how Pat Buchanan's book covers were, but I still read them (very ugly covers)

----------


## DFF

I agree it's a tad plain, but the less-is-more conservative approach gives the book a scholarly, academic look. It's sort've Greek looking. And "End The Fed" in the color gold is a nice touch. I'll definitely buy it. The masses though might need a little more eye candy to catch the attention of their sheeply eyes.

----------


## politicsNproverbs

Agree about the masses may need more eye-candy and maybe even more explanation, ie, "The Fed" for probably many who don't know much about the subject, may think "The Fed" simply means the *"Entire Federal Government,"* not realizing that "The Fed" refers _specifically_ to "The Federal Reserve" only.

----------


## axiomata

It would be awesome if the graphics and title were embossed on the physical version.

----------


## DFF

> Agree about the masses may need more eye-candy and maybe even more explanation, ie, "The Fed" for probably many who don't know much about the subject, may think "The Fed" simply means the *"Entire Federal Government,"* not realizing that "The Fed" refers _specifically_ to "The Federal Reserve" only.


The title crossed my mind too, but people aren't _that_ out of the loop, are they?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I think it look's just fine!

----------


## spcmckay

I will get the reissue with the black and or green cover with a picture of the Fed building and maybe some fiat dollars.

----------


## Eric21ND

Has anyone heard anything about a different book cover?

The "End The Fed" title is great though.

----------


## pacelli

Is this one ghost-written by Thomas Woods as well?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Is this one ghost-written by Thomas Woods as well?


Nope. Tom said in a recent interview that he hasn't even read it.

----------


## roho76

I don't see what the big deal is. I like the FRN style font. I like the Fed crashing pic. I like the gold in the font. I like the less is more simple design. I do agree About the red ribbon in the corner that makes a world of difference. But all the other complaints are petty. Also considering all the "End the Fed" protests lately with the tea parties the phrase is quickly becoming part of the mainstream concious and I think this will help hammer it home.

----------


## pacelli

> Nope. Tom said in a recent interview that he hasn't even read it.


Awesome, can't wait to read it.  I'm not a big fan of Tom's writing style.

----------


## swirling_vortex

Preordered on Amazon.

----------


## Matt Collins

It's all about marketing. And yes the cover of a book is key marketing real estate. If it isn't done right then it won't be as effective as it should be.

----------


## Conza88

It's grown on me.

This $#@! is going to goooooo sooooooooooooooooooo viral.

----------


## Matt Collins

How is this book going to be different from Tom Wood's "Meltdown"?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> How is this book going to be different from Tom Wood's "Meltdown"?


In END THE FED, Ron Paul draws on American history, economics, and fascinating stories from his own long political life to argue that the Fed is both corrupt and unconstitutional.

----------


## Mini-Me

I think the cover could be better...bolder and more eye-catching colors would really help IMO.  I'm not talking neon pink and epilepsy yellow, but...

I'm going to buy it anyway of course, but a lot of people DO judge a book by its cover...heck, when it comes to books I've never heard of, so do I.

----------

